# Hasselblad Announces Groundbreaking X1D Medium Format Mirrorless Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 22, 2016)

```
<em>The world’s first compact mirrorless digital medium format camera</em></p>
<p>Hasselblad is proud to introduce the groundbreaking X1D – weighing less than half that of a conventional digital medium format camera, the mirrorless 50MP camera is a game changer in the world of photography.</p>
<p>Inspired by the brand’s iconic design heritage, the camera is ergonomic and compact, offering a handling experience unlike any other. Handmade in Sweden, the X1D combines Scandinavian sensibility with beautiful performance.</p>
<p>Like the iconic V System, the X1D seamlessly combines portability with excellent optical quality for which the brand is renowned. Hasselblad has ingeniously introduced mirrorless technology to digital medium format for the first time ever, creating a precision performance camera that can sit in the palm of your hand. The 50MP CMOS sensor captures the finest details with true natural colours.</p>
<p><strong>Commenting on the announcement Perry Oosting, Hasselblad CEO noted:</strong><em> “The X1D marks a pivotal point in Hasselblad’s rich 75-year history. This camera makes medium format photography available to a new generation of Hasselblad users, while pushing the existing limits of photography to new heights.”</em></p>
<p>A completely new family of dedicated autofocus lenses has been developed to support optical quality and portability, offering a wide range of shutter speeds and full flash synchronisation up to 1/2000th second.</p>
<p>Weighing just 725g and including HD video, Wi-Fi and built-in GPS, the X1D is a trusted partner and ideal travel companion. The robust exterior is dust and weather proof, providing durability to take with you wherever you go.</p>
<p>The X1D has been created with passionate photographers in mind, opening up Hasselblad to a new generation of creatives. Ideal for those who want to create the highest quality medium format images with a straightforward and easy to use camera that can fit in the palm of your hand.</p>
<p>The X1D is priced at 7,900 EUR / 8,995 USD / 5,990 GBP. All prices stated are exclusive of VAT.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 22, 2016)

I didn't see any info on AF modes, AF points, etc...?

Slow native lenses are quite disappointed.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 22, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> I didn't see any info on AF modes, AF points, etc...?
> 
> Slow native lenses are quite disappointed.



The only info I saw on AF is that it's contrast, not phase.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jun 22, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> I didn't see any info on AF modes, AF points, etc...?
> 
> Slow native lenses are quite disappointed.


I'll consider ground to be broken when I see f/1.4 lenses.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 22, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't see any info on AF modes, AF points, etc...?
> ...



Same here.

I guess we won't see advance AF modes/features until mrk II. It reminds me the a7 series from starting point. I'll look forward to own MF system in near future.


----------



## mb66energy (Jun 22, 2016)

That's I would like to see as FF with EF mount. If just Hasselblad produces a mirrorless system for MF Canon cannot wait too long with a serious FF mirrorless - open to the goodies of the EF world (including 40mm pancake, 100mm Macro I own and 16-35 4.0 or 24mm TS I do not own) + hopefully the goodies of the FD world (and others) like FD 2.5 + 3.5 135 S.C. or 4.0 17 New FD still waiting in a drawer to be reanimated ...

I really like my EOS M but am really missing an EVF and the IQ delivered by FF sensors ( I only know that from the 5D classic which is way ahead of all I have seen from APS-C up to EOS 60D).


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 22, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Has anyone been able to find confirmation of the raw files being 16bit per color?



http://www.hasselblad.com/x-system/x1d-50c/#specifications


----------



## Perio (Jun 22, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't see any info on AF modes, AF points, etc...?
> ...



If I'm not mistaken, there is no single medium format lens with f1.4. Have you shot with medium format lenses? Even f2.0 is very hard to focus and DOF is extremely narrow. 

Overall, the camera is interesting but I don't see anything groundbreaking.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 22, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Another rumors website mentions that the X1D offers 16bit (per color) raw files that deliver 14 stops of DR.
> 
> Has anyone been able to find confirmation of the raw files being 16bit per color?
> Is this the first 16bit raw file consumer digital camera?


Definitely 16 bit.... Unlike with Sony, this time I believe that we have hit 14 stops of DR.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 23, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> Ken Rockwell has the following to say:
> 
> "Holy cow: Hasselblad just announced the system I designed back in 2009 for Nikon."



So he's adding systems engineer, electrical engineer, electronics engineer, software engineer, mechanical engineer, manufacturing engineer, material and process engineer, manufacturing engineer, and optical engineer to his resume. Cool beans.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 23, 2016)

Perio said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



No, never touched MF before. 

It's difficult as 50mmf1.2 on ff?


----------



## Halfrack (Jun 23, 2016)

This camera is all that and a bag of chips. It supports TTL (Nikon) on the hotshoe, so the folks looking for speedlights or even the Profoto B1/B2 get their full support.

It's a great camera on it's own, add in the leaf lenses and it's a winner. It's similar in size to the A7R stuff, and priced as a 1Dx - with 50mp of the absolute best sensor on the market. It's small, it's light, and with some creativity it can support EF lenses.

Same chip, Hasselblad CFV-50c (for the V / 500 series cameras) with the EF 11-24mm
http://forum.luminous-landscape.com/index.php?topic=110474.0


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jun 23, 2016)

Perio said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


The crop factor on this new system is about 0.8x, so the Canon equivalents of these announced lenses are 70mm f/2.5 (the 90mm f/3.2) or 35mm f/2.8 (the 45mm f/3.5) 

DOF is not extremely narrow with f/2. DOF is extremely narrow when focusing at minimum focus distance. If you focus on a distant object like the moon then you can get millions of kilometers of DOF even with f/1.4. So if you don't have enough DOF at f/2 then you are too close to your subject to use f/2, so either close down or take a step back.

The difficulty of working with fast lenses applies to OVF shooting. This camera has a nice 2.xMP EVF, and being mirrorless, focuses with the sensor. So why would it be difficult to focus at wide apertures? With mirrorless, WYSIWYG


----------



## Jopa (Jun 23, 2016)

Wondering why did they go with the old 50Mpx sensor, but not the new one 100Mpx. The 50Mpx is smaller (44 x 33) than the 100Mpx (53.7 x 40.4), but the lens throat seems like handle only the smaller sensor.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Jun 23, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > Wondering why did they go with the old 50Mpx sensor, but not the new one 100Mpx. The 50Mpx is smaller (44 x 33) than the 100Mpx (53.7 x 40.4), but the lens throat seems like handle only the smaller sensor.
> ...



So this is a MMF - Micro Medium Format


----------



## LDS (Jun 23, 2016)

Perio said:


> If I'm not mistaken, there is no single medium format lens with f1.4. Have you shot with medium format lenses? Even f2.0 is very hard to focus and DOF is extremely narrow.



Sometimes with MF it was the other way round, Luigi Ghirri sometimes complained his MF Pentax lenses couldn't stop down enough to reach the DOF he wished (IIRC some couldn't stop down beyond f/22).


----------



## JClark (Jun 23, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> Indeed, not actually "MF", but, at 1452 sq mm vs 864 sq mm of a FF, it's still significantly larger. So it has the advantage of being a smaller frame, and smaller lenses, but, significantly larger than the competition it intents to take on, IE FF.
> 
> If the Sony sensor used is worth it's weight in gold (probably is), it could be significant anyways.
> By chance does anyone know if it's a BSI/stacked CMOS? Not that at that big of a sensor it matters much, just curious.



FWIW, the major manufacturer (Phase One) and dealers DO generally consider this format to be MF, even if it's a cropped MF. Semantics, I know, and I'm not sure the terminology really matters unless one is stuck on the strict pairing of traditional 645 dimensions with the words "medium format." As you said, most of the advantages (and disadvantages) of true MF will still be present, so for practical purposes it's all the same (at least to me).

Personally, I love the camera, but I'm torn over the value with respect to this setup vs. a A7RII (or even a 5dsr) with top Canon glass. For a Studio camera (or outdoor portraiture), the Nikon TTL and super high-speed sync via the leaf shutter lenses sounds cool, but for landscapers/fine arts types (i.e. me), the form factor, assumed quality, and, honestly, the "name association" of being shot with Hasselblad (it matters to some buyers) is attractive, but I'd sure like to see a wider angle lens. Hopefully HB has something coming up soon after release.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 23, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> By chance does anyone know if it's a BSI/stacked CMOS? Not that at that big of a sensor it matters much, just curious.



I believe it is IMX161, which Sony lists as using Exmor tech, whereas BSI is generally referred to as as Exmor R, and stacked as Exmor RS.

http://www.sony.net/Products/SC-HP/IS/sensor2/products/


----------



## Halfrack (Jun 23, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> Indeed, not actually "MF", but, at 1452 sq mm vs 864 sq mm of a FF, it's still significantly larger. So it has the advantage of being a smaller frame, and smaller lenses, but, significantly larger than the competition it intents to take on, IE FF.
> 
> If the Sony sensor used is worth it's weight in gold (probably is), it could be significant anyways.
> By chance does anyone know if it's a BSI/stacked CMOS? Not that at that big of a sensor it matters much, just curious.



It's bigger than 24x36mm, so it's Medium Format as stated by those who make it. The actual film back opening on a 645 camera is smaller than 60x45mm, and it varies between brands.

One thing to note is that the ISO range is larger than the existing Hasselblad implementation of the chip - 1000-25,600 (the existing ones stop at 6400).


----------



## Refurb7 (Jun 23, 2016)

Halfrack said:


> thetechhimself said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed, not actually "MF", but, at 1452 sq mm vs 864 sq mm of a FF, it's still significantly larger. So it has the advantage of being a smaller frame, and smaller lenses, but, significantly larger than the competition it intents to take on, IE FF.
> ...



645 film negative = 56mm x 41.5mm for Contax. Not sure about Mamiya or Fuji 645.


----------



## Bennie_CanonShooter (Jun 23, 2016)

I really hope so that this will be the 3D line ( I dont think CANON will mark this as a 5DS/R Mark II)

As the pump in MP is too big and the performance will be (im guessing) backwards, the 5DSR shoots at 5fps.

I think this 120MP cam will shoot at 2-3fps.

I hope the AF and OVF will be based on a newer tech - sort of hybrid Optical - Electronic (like the ones in Fuji/Olympus.. not sure)

I dont even mind if this cam will shoot 1fps - but please CANON - make the darn AF shoot 100% accurate each and every frame at f/1.2 

As far as the New Hassy - Im excited... but not because I will be buying one - Im excited knowing the day of MF mirrorless have started and more companies will follow and that Canon will be forced to innovate to retain market shares - 

But i will stay on the 35mm canon ecosystem - I've shoot Mamiya Leaf and 645 films with 80mm f/1.9 medium format lenses and 200mm f.2.8 - they're nice, got their own unique look and you can frame your subject up close and still manage to get the telephoto look with these lenses - beautiful bokeh fall off due to sensor size BUT. this new X1D is NOT a true MF and "most" of its benefits can be replicated in post, not to mention the firmware of this hassy is still under development and they made a promise they will offer an electronic shutter.
So, for now, this Hassy has limited potential for adaptability - which is funny since the Sony's can adapt practically any lens.

And for those who will say that the look of the bigger sensor is unique - I've seen people shoot MF- even the FF PhaseONE's - unless you really tried hard to differentiate the shoot - you can easily missed the one's shoot by a Medium format - and since most MF sensor are NOT true MF FF's, the effects are even much less. (most people when they think of MF - what they imagine recalling is the iconic film look and the 8x10 plates) but that's NOT how the modern MF look - especially the cropped MF sensors.

I have Mamiya Leaf with Leaf shutter before - the highlights where horrid, the ISO was terrible pass ISO100 and has a CCD sensor 16 bit that was terrible in the greens - really bad for landscapes. unless you lower the green channel in post. but that was 2012.

the MF bandwagon continues -  and btw.... be ready to calll tech support... these cam breaks more often than the main stream 35mm brands. I got rid of mine because of that.


----------



## bp (Jun 24, 2016)

JClark said:


> Personally, I love the camera, but I'm torn over the value with respect to this setup vs. a A7RII (or even a 5dsr) with top Canon glass. For a Studio camera (or outdoor portraiture), the Nikon TTL and super high-speed sync via the leaf shutter lenses sounds cool, but for landscapers/fine arts types (i.e. me), the form factor, assumed quality, and, honestly, the "name association" of being shot with Hasselblad (it matters to some buyers) is attractive, but I'd sure like to see a wider angle lens. Hopefully HB has something coming up soon after release.



Hate to agree with you on the value of that brand name on the front. Total crap that this sort of thing matters to prospective clients, but sometimes it does. Welcome to earth, right?

Regarding the lens line up, there's a Dan Chung / Newsshooter interview, where the Hassy rep states that aside from the 45 and 90, they'll also be announcing a 30mm at Photokina. 30 isn't super wide, but that would be a 24mm equivalent, which makes a lot of sense for an early lens release.

Some very interesting tidbits that I also picked up from reading comments and Hassy responses on their facebook page:

One guy asked how many AF points. Their response:
_*"At this stage, single point center focus, but we will soon enable also possibility to focus on selected area (single point)."*_

They didn't specify if "soon" meant before release, or will be added via firmware later... but I would hope they'd add this before it hits shelves. Single point center focus isn't exactly a big selling point for a $9k camera.

Several other people were asking whether there would be an electronic shutter. ...which, since the body itself has no shutter at all, would be required in order to adapt 3rd party lenses. They totally dodged the question.

_*"X1D is compatible only with LS lenses - the all new two XCD lenses (more to come) and the existing twelve HC/HCD lenses (adapter required)"*_

I'm hoping this is just the official company answer, and it's still a possibility. If they don't give it an electronic shutter, that could force people's hands, into buying their lenses, but frankly they'll sell fewer bodies. If it does get electronic shutter, it could draw a lot of potential buyers who'd like to use their own glass, like Sony has experienced with the A7 series, but they might sell fewer lenses. 

There was also a guy who asked about the possibility of adding 4K video recording in the future via firmware, and they definitively answered that it would not be possible.


----------



## kphoto99 (Jun 24, 2016)

bp said:


> JClark said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I love the camera, but I'm torn over the value with respect to this setup vs. a A7RII (or even a 5dsr) with top Canon glass. For a Studio camera (or outdoor portraiture), the Nikon TTL and super high-speed sync via the leaf shutter lenses sounds cool, but for landscapers/fine arts types (i.e. me), the form factor, assumed quality, and, honestly, the "name association" of being shot with Hasselblad (it matters to some buyers) is attractive, but I'd sure like to see a wider angle lens. Hopefully HB has something coming up soon after release.
> ...



An adapter could contain a leaf shutter.


----------



## Neutral (Jun 24, 2016)

This is replica of what I posted in another smaller thread regarding X1D - wanted to post here but selected other thread by mistake.
--------------- 

What I see in many comments here and around internet that many people underestimate what does it mean and focus on current camera limitations and native lens selection.

From my point of view, this is major breakthrough and this marks beginning of the new era in photography. 

Some of camera limitation (e.g. only CDAF available) is due to the limitation of the current sensor which is more than 1 years old. When Sony will release new generation of this sensor with PDAF support then this will be something great – it will be like Sony A7R2 but in MF format. Even now, current X1D could be great tool for landscapes and architecture using Canon TSE17, which should have enough image circle coverage for the whole X1D sensor.

Frankly speaking I am very positively excited about that and with high probability might buy second generation of X1D with the new Sony BSI stacked PDAF capable sensor with improved high ISO performance. There so many possibilities are opening with that, especially for low light street photography using appropriate lens.
E.g. if there would be one 35 f1.4 AF lens made for X1D this could open extreme possibilities.


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm happy to see someone finally build the obvious. Something with a large-ish sensor. Something with a lot of resolution. Something without a mirror. Something that brings to market the kinds of things a lot of folks have been talking about for years.

If nothing else, the new 'blad could act as either a target for the Japanese companies to aim at, or a good market test to see just how strong a customer base might be (given how imaging requirements are rapidly changing to networked instant share narcissism).


----------



## Bernard (Jun 24, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> An adapter could contain a leaf shutter.



Not really, at least not without significant vignetting.
Leaf shutters need to be positioned near the optical centre of the lens, where the aperture is. You can have an external leaf/blade shutter (look up the Packard shutter), but then it needs to be much larger, and the top speed is very limited.
I don't think anybody manufactures a leaf shutter that big anymore, especially one that can be controlled electronically.


----------



## Neutral (Jun 24, 2016)

Neutral said:


> This is replica of what I posted in another smaller thread regarding X1D - wanted to post here but selected other thread by mistake.
> ---------------
> 
> What I see in many comments here and around internet that many people underestimate what does it mean and focus on current camera limitations and native lens selection.
> ...



Small correction to my post above - Canon TSE17 won't work on X1D as X1D does not have internal shutter and works only with LF lenses. Did not notice that initially.

So had quick look at Hasselblad lenses lineup and found one that could be very useful for low light situation and open full advantage of light capturing capabilities of the camera sensor. 

This is Hasselblad HC 100mm f/2.2 Lens http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1245043-REG/hasselblad_h_3026100_hc_100mm_f_2_2_lens.html
This translates to somewhere around f1.6 on FF sensor.
This could be amazing combo.
This would require adaptor which Hasselblad is planning to provide for their lenses.
Very interesting things are happening.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 24, 2016)

Neutral said:


> Small correction to my post above - Canon TSE17 won't work on X1D as X1D does not have internal shutter and works only with LF lenses. Did not notice that initially.



It doesn't have a *mechanical* shutter. Do we know that it doesn't have an electronic shutter option?


----------



## Neutral (Jun 24, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> Neutral said:
> 
> 
> > Small correction to my post above - Canon TSE17 won't work on X1D as X1D does not have internal shutter and works only with LF lenses. Did not notice that initially.
> ...



Not sure yet, need to check.
Possibly Phase One specs for IQ3 50mp back with Sony sensor could tell something.
But I do not see anything there related to ES:
https://digitaltransitions.com/product/phase-one-iq3-50mp-system/


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 24, 2016)

Neutral said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Neutral said:
> ...



I believe the hasselblad H6D-50c uses the same sensor and has EC (although you have to control it from software).


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jun 28, 2016)

Why would anyone buy other Hasselblads anymore aside from the 100mp version with this camera coming out. the lens so far are even cheaper. Especially new users that haven't invested anything into them.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 29, 2016)

Ground will be broken when the brand is finally laid to rest.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jun 29, 2016)

A real Hasselblad for not much more than a Pentax 645Z.

I reckon a lot of well-off amateurs as well as pros will buy them and that they will be a huge seller for Hasselblad.
Their production for the rest of this year is already sold out!


----------



## deleteme (Jun 29, 2016)

The groundbreaking aspect of this camera is not how it compares to a FF DSLR but how it compares to a leaf shutter equipped MF competitor.
It brings mirrorless, leaf shutter 50MP CMOS at under $10k. Lenses are very affordable in comparison to competing LS MF glass.

The shortcomings it may seemingly have are largely in comparison to cameras it is _not_ seeking to displace.

It will get a lot more well heeled enthusiasts looking for high performance but are not shooting BIF, sports or astro.
Pros looking to make the jump to MF can now justify the investment.

Of course this just increases the tension in the wait for the Fuji MF offering.


----------

